# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Miscellaneous Musings

## craig

for those that have other stuff they've done or are working on in between the monthly tune (i.e. Benignus  ) here's another option: bandwidth allowing, i'll post any other tunes you want on the Mandolin Project page. the only limitations are it must be 5MB or less in size and it must be an MP3. just upload them at Yahoo!Groups as usual.

craig

----------


## cam

Well I responded to your invitation Craig and uploaded a small example of my playing Katy Hill. The upload seems to have worked ok.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Cool. 'Sally' really got me thinking about improving my guitar playing as far as fiddle tunes go. So, I'm cooking up a Whiskey Before Breakfast duet ... might take me a while, but it's simmering away.

----------


## craig

cam,

ok, you're up! and . . . WOW! that's some serious flatpickin'. thanks for sharing. wish it was longer, that's all. what kind of guitar you pickin' on? if that's what you're fixin' to do on the mandolin, i can't wait.

----------


## cam

Thanks Craig. That's my Takamine there. I wish it was longer too, but I only played the same thing twice on the recording, so I just faded it out. I tend to play tunes pretty straight ahead, I'm not used to jazzing things up and tend to concentrate more on getting the thing up to speed and playing in time. But I want to work on improvising and varying tunes more, that's the next step for me.

----------


## harwilli55

Ok. I'll bite....lolol...I am sending our first recording made of the first song I learned on the mando.....and only because I am backed up by my sister in law's violin and my friends bodhran though.

I do play it better now...and we use it as our opening number for our performances. Hope you like it.

Harlan

----------


## Michael H Geimer

I just put up a version of Cold Frosty Morning. The song might already be on our 'to-do' list, but I recorded this back in January. It's pretty much straight out of The Fiddler's Fakebook.

Cam! I wanna flatpick like that! How'd you do that?

----------


## harwilli55

Benig,

I am soo very jealous...I was uploading and you had just finished uploading your Cold Frosty Morning....You have such a smooth wonderful understated style....I wish I had that...just as Cam does on his flatpicking...I am in awe of you both.

Benig...do you have a tab for that version ....would you share it if you do?

Harlan

----------


## Mike Buesseler

OhmygodwhathaveIdone? #

My first John Reischman tune, "Nesser." #I'm recording directly into the built-in mic on my computer. Really lousy quality, so I employed a couple of effects from Audacity (noise removal and echo). #

This should encourage a few other beginners...

----------


## cam

Benignus I like your light swinging touch on Cold Frosty Morning...someday I'm going to get myself a mandolin!

----------


## craig

it's like christmas today! three new recordings in the Misc Musings category. haven't had a chance to listen, though . . .

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Harlan,
Thanks for the compliment. I learned it out of The Fiddler's Fakebook, which is in standard notation, but I'm pretty there's TAB around for it. (Co-mando, Jay Buckey's Free Stuff, ... somewhere here maybe)

Cam, Git yerself a mando!

P.S. ... This got me listening to some older recordings I have, and I found a real gem. I did this while unemployed ... dreaming of buying a mandolin. Not having a *proper* instrument yet, when I came time to record a solo, I had to make do with *whatever was sitting around the house*.  (Craig, I hope you don't think I abusing your server space .. delete me at will! )

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Alan (levin4now): I just love your Harvest home! I've heard it with Sam Bush or someone and it's a wonderful tune! Very good recording! I'll go listening to the others now.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

MikeB: Never heard Bobby Casey before but it is SOO beautiful!!! Lovely chops too. 
I'll probably just love all of the tunes here.

----------


## harwilli55

I am loving the miscellaneous material. Have a feeling, a cd is forthcoming:D 

Benig: you are absolutely the musician!!! Smooth unhurried just carrying the listener along. What a touch. Plus all of the extra's you load in the piece...piano, guitar licks...very nice

Alan (levin4now): Our group does Harvest Home, the fiddle plays it while I hack the guitar, but that sweet melody you laid down makes me think I have some work to do. Most ecellent playing Alan.

MikeB: You know, I am running out of superlatives but that version of Boddy Casey....I want it!!! Man that is good playing and makes my fingers itch to give it a go. 

Harlan

----------


## craig

benignus,

really like what you did with landslide. #i've always love that tune. #got even more hooked when the DC came out with their version giving it a country twist. #many times i've tried to sing it and just play the chords, but the timing in that song is just crazy!! #you did a great job with it AND you managed to add all that other stuff. #you kept it simple, but added just enough complexity/layers to make it new and make it interesting. #you should definitely be proud of that one. #now, i'm gonna go delete it because it's just too darn good to be on this beginner board . . . 

. . . ahhh, just kiddin'

craig

----------


## Mike Buesseler

This forum is SO good for the ego and confidence. #Nobody tells you the truth! #I love it. #Thanks, folks. #You are all very kind. #

I got Bobby Casey from AllTabs, I think. # I hated to use that echo, but my mic is so poor, it sounds like I'm playing the mandolin WITH the mic!

----------


## craig

harlan,

never heard "over the waterfall" before! i'm definitely going to work on that (in all my free time--ha!).  is that an irish tune? i'm definitely thinking we should do a poll of irish tunes one of these months. what do you think?

hey, what are the instruments in that song? there's something different in there that i can't quite figure out (hence, that's why i don't play by ear). it almost sounds like a saw or something. i'm probably completely off, right?

anyway, thanks for that one. i'm gonna go listen to it again!

craig

----------


## levin4now

Thanks for your comments, Harlan and Bluegrasstej...I haven't had time to hear the new recordings out in teh last week. I was in Canada Thurs-Mon, saw the Misc. category this morning and threw that one up there. I couldn't believe I could get those triplets! Normally I screw em up, especially when there is only one set thrown into the mix. I love the sound of that song.

Anybody got any recommendations for getting the hiss out of my recordings? (Cheap PC mic, and Audacity, Fast computer (2.4Ghz), lots of RAM, Win XP Pro.)

----------


## harwilli55

Craig, 
Thanks, that buzz sound is a the bodhran player....and yes it is irish. I have fallen in love with irish/celtic music over the past year and have tons o tunes I am working on for the little group I play with.

I just uploaded an instrumental version of Red is the Rose that I did about a month ago, solo without my group, and I am pretty proud that it came out, I think fairly well.

Craig, your project inspired me to go ahead and develop a website for the group I play with. I have this past week, finally gotten it up online. If anyone wants to check it out... it is My Webpage. Hope you stop by!! Stop in the my new forum and let me know what you think.

I have to say that this project has really energized me with everyone taking risks, working hard to learn, and sharing in the efforts. 

Thanks
Harlan

Oh, as Benig says, you can Red is the Rose off of the site, as I have it posted on our website and can be downloaded from there.

----------


## Mike Buesseler

"Taking risks" is right, Harlan. #It's almost like putting up nekkid pictures of yourself. 

I just put up a duet of Garfield's Hornpipe. #I wrote the harmony part (available in the Tab section). #It's such a weird version (but we love it), I almost laugh every time I hear it. #The harmony part is a bit tougher than the melody. #My partner plays it, and I really intended for it to go about this speed. # Some speed pickers could probably make this into a whole other tune. 

Listening to some of these other tunes people are serving up sure makes me want a better recording setup #(Benig!). #Of course, it also makes me want to be a MUCH better player!

----------


## harwilli55

Nekkid is right or The Kings New Clothes another way of saying it Mike.

I just listened to your Garfield Hornpipe duet. Do you think you can write the harmony out in tab or notation would be better....I am looking to start playing more mandolin now that another guitar player has emerged in our group and is gaining confidence. I want to try some duet harmony stuff with our fiddle player.

That is a rightgeous recording and the harmony piece is a great fit....Love it Mike..... look forward to hearing more.

I am the only mandolin player in my neck of the woods that I know at the moment. So you guys and gals are my inspiration.

Pickin and grinnin all the way 

Harlan

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Harlan...ahem...


> I wrote the harmony part (available in the Tab section).


Check the Duets in the Tablature section. #

And thank you for the kind words. #I always wonder if ANYone ever looks at those duets I wrote. #Of course, I wrote them mostly for my partner and me.

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Hey, while we (Harlan and me, anyway) are on the subject of duets and harmony....Wouldn't it be fun to add a harmony part to someone else' s tune?!?

I think I could do it, even with this simple recording set-up I'm using. #The tune will have to be a fairly simple one (I ain't Mike Marshall!). #(Benignus, I think you are disqualified...anything I added to your playing would be a disaster!) #

I'd probably need tablature or notation. #I'm not that hot playing by ear. #So, if someone has a reasonably simple tune (with TAB or notation), record it, upload it to the Yahoo site, and I (and anyone else) can take a whack at playing harmony, adding the tracks together and sending the duet back to Craig at Yahoo. #

Whaddya think?

----------


## harwilli55

DOH ,(slaps forhead)!!! You're that MikeB!! Of course I have been to the duet section in Tab and love what you have written. We play Shebeg Shemor and that is one I want to use. 

I'd be willing to give a duet exchange a try if you are willing to be patient and forgive many mistakes.


Harlan

----------


## Michael H Geimer

" (Benignus, I think you are disqualified...anything I added to your playing would be a disaster!) "

LOL! That's funny, because I literally just went over to the Duets area and grabbed your 'Whiskey' version. All the while thinking, 'Cool. This will save me the trouble of trying to work out a harmony part'. So, I expect you might end up adding something to one of my recordings ... but I'll accept responisibility for all disasters.

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Benig--I have a confession. I didn't write the harmony for WBB. #I found a midi somewhere and just did the tab. #Most of the other tunes, I actually had to work out the harmony parts. 

But, I wasn't kidding about me adding disasters to your music. #I love the stuff you've been posting around here. #I can definitely say you outclass me by a mile. #I'll be flattered to hear you do anything with one of my duets.

Harlan--patience?!?! #Are you kidding? #Mistakes? #Buddy, I am your man! #I've got tons of BOTH of those. # # 

I just need to add something. #I work out my harmony parts on paper (or on screen), sometimes with my mandolin in my lap. #I can't do it on the fly--yet. #So, I'm going to need some written version to work with. #

How about picking a tabbed tune from the archives here or from Co-mando? #I have TEFVIEW, and those tabs tend to be more standardized.

Speaking of Whiskey Before Breakfast, I think the harmony part for mine here is written a third or so below the melody. #I think if I were doing it again, I'd write one a third above. #Benignus should be dazzling us with such a version by tomorrow....

----------


## harwilli55

Mike, I will tab the version we play! And see how it compares to your version....I think that yours is more involved. I read notation much easier than I do tab yet. It will take me a little while to get the feel of your duet version..but I am all for it!!!!!!!! 

Harlan

----------


## Mike Buesseler

What tune are we talking about, Harlan? WBB? If you send me the notation, I can do tab pretty easily. Or I'll work from notation, it doesn't matter much. If you have a midi, that's even better, I can get both tab and notation from it.

----------


## harwilli55

Si Beg Si Mor is the tune I was thinking of Mike....and it is good practice for me to work with Tabledit anyway...makes me have to think:O I find that working my way through like that helps....if that is ok with you.

Harlan

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Well, sure, it's a great tune. I already have a duet written here. Were you thinking about another version?  I'm guessing it will be pretty close. That tune doesn't vary as much as some...but, bring it on!

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Harlan--I hope you are going to record your version of Si Beg Si Mor, as well. That was the point; that people could add a harmony part (if they want) to yours....

----------


## craig

harrmob, i've only had a chance to listen to "all of me" and "william tell" a few times each, but i'm darned impressed with your picking! fast & clear--man, you're flyin'! plus, you tackle two tough tunes with complicated timing (at least to a guy that stumbles on triplets in 4/4 time). you gonna shame us with your version of sallyg or what?

craig

----------


## Harrmob

Thanks Craig, I don't know Cherokee Shuffle, yet, I am glad it won the poll. I must admit I voted for Fishers Hornpipe b/c I already knew it (I know, cheater). I'm looking forward to learning Cherokee Shuffle.

----------


## harwilli55

harmob, 

Your two posts in the Misc. Musings were abolutely crackerjack!!! I doubt that you will have too much trouble with Cherokee Shuffle. I really enjoyed the other two very much.

Harlan

----------


## craig

alan, thanks for the boost! we got to more misc musings pushing it to 15. now, if someone could just put a little pressure on Nik-chick to handover her sallyg MP3 .

MikeB, thanks for Carolan's Concerto. wasn't familiar with it before now. you've got a quite a range between the two Hornpipes, Nesser and this one. it sounds like Carolan's Concerto would be quite fun to play with the cross-picking and all. i've been listening to this one on loop . . .

Alan, i like your celtic-blues! my music theory doesn't go beyond 101, but it sounds like you put a few flatted notes in there which give it a subtle blues feel. however, it's still very celtic with the triplets and two courses. slainte!

craig

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Craig, if you are referring to MY version of CConcerto, I'm not aware of any cross-picking sections...maybe they're there and I just didn't realize it.  #Look, Ma! #Craig says I'm cross-picking!!

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Wait...is cross-picking when your pick gets all crossed up with the strings and it sounds like two guys fighting for the same notes, only on different strings? #Yup, that would be me, alright. Hot damn! #I'm a cross-picker!!

----------


## Martin Jonas

Well, I've just made use of the "miscellaneous" section to upload an mp3 of Westphalia Waltz that I recorded in February to test my new mike/pre-amp. #It's played from Nigel Gatherer's transcription ( here) of the Bobby Osborne/Jesse McReynolds duet on Bluegrass Mandolin Extravaganza. #My version is the lead part only, played really slowly on the Washburn M3-SW for those of you who have trouble getting to sleep at night... #I'm thinking of adding a harmony part to it over the Easter weekend, either to the existing lead part or rerecorded at a slightly faster pace. #I'll probably re-record: the tremolo could do with a bit smoother playing.

Martin

----------


## mandolooter

Yea, Nik-chick...if I can post my outta time, bad vocals, wrong note hittin, butchery of Pilgram you can post your Sally Goodin! Why don't I have a Sally Goodin up you ask, cuz I still have to start workin on it. I know, it was last months song but Im S - L - O - W as can be and Im working on a different tune at this time. (Land's End) We wanna hear it. As a bunch of others have said, I've found something good with everything thats been put up so far and mine is the weakest thing outthere, but I had fun playing it and did cringe as I hit the upload button but it's all good now :Smile:

----------


## mandolooter

Dang MikeB, I guess I crosspick too...who'd a known it!

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Heck, I think I cross-pick on every tune I know! #Ain't it great?

I just posted another "Miscellaneous" tune, but forgot to name it. #It's "The Merry Blacksmith." #With cross-picking, I think. 

(Craig, I do not mean to pick on your comment. I hope you know that. #Maybe there ARE sections of Concerto that use cross-picking. #I just never thought of it that way. # #)

----------


## jimini_pickit

I just posted (at about 2am...when I usually do my recordings) a song I wrote called "Fagan's Jig". It was finger exercises to start out, then started to sound Celtic, so I named it after my great-grandmother from Ireland (Ellen Fagan)...and I'm not even sure if it's considered a Jig, or Reel, or Hornpipe, or Strathsprey??

Although I play it every day to warm up on mandolin, it seems to be a whole different story when recording it-- took about 10 takes and was a good exercise in using the Time Adjust tool of Audacity to line up 'punch in' tracks.

----------


## harwilli55

I just posted a version of a Stephen Foster song I had been working on, if that is ok. 


Craig, if I have too much up there, tell me. I'll quit:D 

Harlan

----------


## harwilli55

MikeB, Jonas, Jimmipickit, 

Your tunes are great!!! I tried to get them off of Yahoo yesterday, but could not, so waited till this afternoon. Selfish old man(me) was playing around recording too. But you will notice that I sing to cover over my mandolin playing. One of these days, I will have the courage to play solo.

Martin, that is a fine version of Westphalia Waltz, my little group has been playing that for several years now, but I like your version better. I am going to download that from Nigel and appropriate it also. Thanks for introducing a neat variation.

Mike, Do you have anywhere I can grab ahold of the Merry Blacksmith. I really like that tune. and you do it great.

jimmy, I love what you are doing, way advanced for my fingers yet. mebbe some day I will be able to ask for where to find the tab for Fagan's , 

Thanks All, Keepem Coming...if'n you don't know.....I am listening and learning.


Harlan

----------


## jimini_pickit

Harlan,
 Thanks, but as you can tell, I don't think even my fingers are ready for picking it (at least not cleanly) but it's good practice!
 Although the site's not all complete, this song and my others are posted (with tab files) on my site at www.prichardnc.com/music

-jimini pickit

----------


## harwilli55

I will certainly visit your site jimini, I have recently uploaded my first ever website with songs, tabs, and links too. What a learning experience. The webhost even had an option for a forum which I have tried with little sucess to get my non-musical friends interested in. But most seem intimidated by navigating there.  
Come visit and let me know what you think. I have changed the signature below my name to show the web address, so I will see if that works.
Your picking fingers are fine jimini. I like what you done and look forward to hearing more.

Harlan

Harlan

----------


## craig

harlan,

keep'em comin'! that's what i created the MP for in the first place. if i run out of space i'll start moving stuff around, but until then, send me whatever you want. i'm really liking "That's What's The Matter"!! your two voices really compliment each other very well. sounds like you've been playing that song for years, because it's very well refined. yet, it's still raw enough to make feel real. what genre of music does that fall under? the rhythm is interesting.

happy pickin'

craig

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Well, Craig, now you've done it. #Harlan, you, too. #You dang near got me dancing nekkid on the table. #

I expect lots of people know this tune (Plastic Jesus). To you, I apologize. #To those who don't know it, I didn't write this and mean no blasphemy. #But, I apologize, anyway.

Having got that out of the way, I must say I've always loved this song. I heard it years and years ago, but couldn't find the music. Then my daughter turns up some grunge record one time with this stuck right in the middle. You just never know.

Another one of my stellar recordings....

----------


## craig

mike,

thanks for gettin' us in the Easter spirit!!

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Your welcome, Craig. #Seems like that tune should be about plastic Easter eggs, or something. #But it is what it is. #Gets me in _some_ kind of spirit, I gotta say.

----------


## harwilli55

MikeB!!!!!!!! Encore!!!Encore!!! Love that Johnny Prine!!!! Bravo!!! Happy Easter!!!

Thanks Craig and MikeB for your kind comments of "That's What's The Matter", I foisted that one on our group because I just plain like the thing.....as to the rythm Craig....sorta like when asked about the dog......darned if I know, just showed up one day   

Never having had great rythmic talent nor any instruction since high school oh so very many years ago, I tend to play everything polyrythmic which gets me into a lot of trouble  

Happy Easter all!

Harlan

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Haven't had time to listen through all of the tracks in this section yet, but I certainly will! I uploaded a tune called Cluck old hen, I found it in my mandolin picker's fakebook and realized I haven't played it for 6 years or so but it's an easy and nice tune. Just wish I had some guitar back-up on it! The final chord makes a very nice sound.

----------


## craig

bluegrasstjej,

thanks for the "cluck old hen" MP3. that sounds like a very "do-able" version of that song. either that, or you make it _sound_ easier. i've heard a lot of references to that fiddlers fakebook. that must be worth gettin'?

anyway, thanks again for the upload!

craig

----------


## levin4now

i'm having trouble downloading 'cluckoldhen' - it tries to download an '.htm' file instead of the mp3. (I use the right-click and save as method...) Just clicking on the link is no good for me either.

----------


## mandolooter

I had the same problem with it.

----------


## craig

sorry about that! minor typo in the html text. should be ok now.

craig

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

I think this is a very simple version of the tune. I think the mandolin picker's fakebook is a great resource of tunes in different genres: bluegrass, oldtime, Irish, Scottish, Welsh, French-Canadian, etc, etc. They're all in tab and not in standard notation which I find a bit annoying, but at least the tab is easy to read and it's a great way to learn new tunes and compare versions.

----------


## levin4now

bluegrasstej,

great mp3 of cluck! nice job with the tremolo at the end too!

craig - yeah it works now for me, but I think the newest addition (bostonpers) has the same problem cluck had.

I looked at the source code, but darned if I could see what is wrong. It appears identical to what you have for cluck old hen above it....(with the appropriate file names of course).

----------


## craig

alan,

i JUST created the link. so, you must have been clicking to download, before i had uploaded the file. try it again.

BTW, thanks for letting me know of any links that aren't working.

craig

----------


## levin4now

no problem, craig. THanks always for your hard work!

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Yes, thank you again, Craig, for what I think is the coolest addition to the Cafe since Scott rebuilt the whole thing last year. # Letting us non-pros and hackers embarrass ourselves in front of one another is great medicine! #Gives you the courage to get up and do what needs to be done!

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

I agree with you, Mike. This project is one of the best things that have ever happened to my musicianship, or whatever you call it. It's great to hear other beginners and realize that I'm not alone, and if other beginners dare to show off their recordings, then I can do it too. Recordings is the best way to learn what I need to work on, or what I'm actually good at. It's encouraging and developing. And all the great feedback from the folks here is just wonderful.

Btw, thanks for the compliments on Cluck old hen! I'm amazed I managed to do the double stops well. Double stops have always been hard for me.

----------


## mandolooter

It is a most interesting and exciting addition and I have to say after Wintergrass, I wuz feeling like the worst picker on the planet...I guess there are plenty of folks around in my boat, the new problem is Im such a slow learner Im gonna need to start next months song, last month to get it up in time. I've really enjoyed everything thats been put up so far and hearing the differences between versions has helped me to realize that just about everyone puts there own "twist" to a tune.

----------


## craig

mikeb,

thanks for "the ashgrove" recording! you got a mandola or mandocello in there? keep up the good work.

(hope you don't mind, but i tried it up with your "nesser" tune?)

craig

----------


## Dan Adams

I agree with Mike and tjej. This is a great way to learn new tunes and re-visit some old favorites. Once I figure out Audacity, I think I can come up with better recordings. The program seems to be a good learning tool, and has forced me to play back up to myself, make better transitions, and work on smoothing the timing out. It forces me to listen to the leads and other back-up track and then try to make it all mesh. Subtle things that get lost in jams and even on stage. Its been frustarating at times, but mostly fun.

Take a Break! Dan

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Thanks, Craig--all three parts were me on my Collings MF. #It is a monster! #I don't really get very good tone. #Lousy technique for one thing. #My pick sort of #"hangs up," as Benignus puts it. #I'm working on that and I'm going to try some TI strings and different picks. But, the problem ain't the mando, I'm sure of that!

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Oh contraire, my friend.  I was just listening to your stuff, and it all sounds so great. I am amazed at how much stuff is pouring out! (You don't want people thinking I'd bash yer playing, do ya?)

When I mentioned picks haning up, I honestly meant that in the context, 'dude, eveyone's pick hangs up!'. Mine's especially so today, so I'm gonna go back and keep playing scales.

BTW: Your Collings certainly does sound great, but you're driving that sports car just fine.

 - Benig

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Hey, Beningnus NEVER bashed my playing. #He gave me the best helpful criticism I ever got about that hanging pick. #No matter what he says, his pick glides like butter, as I'm sure everyone has heard. #His tone is what I strive for.

Benig, we love you for you great contributions here, musically and every other way!  

Just to set the record straight.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

My picks hangs up on every take that isn't a keeper. That's how it really goes. 

As i said everyone's picks will do that at times, the important part is keeping the timing true while you're recovering. And _that's_ what I what I hear in your playing. You have that part down, so everything else will follow eventually.

 - Benig

----------


## levin4now

plinker! - great job on ashgrove! You wouldn't have a .tef file for that would you? That is a tune I've tried to figure out. We have it in our church hymnal - it's called "Let All Things Now Living" and it has a nice descant which could be played out on the mandolin too. 

llcocodrico - nice job on Ark.Trav. as well. Well done. I like that song b/c of its nice little runs.

sjshuniak - nice group of songs also. of course I especially like Boston Boy. I can't play it fast enough to make it sound like the song itself. (In other words, you woulnd't recognize what I was trying to play!)

----------


## Martin Jonas

> plinker! - great job on ashgrove! #You wouldn't have a .tef file for that would you? #That is a tune I've tried to figure out. #We have it in our church hymnal - it's called "Let All Things Now Living" and it has a nice descant which could be played out on the mandolin too.


levin4now --

I play Ashgrove as well and have based my version on the sheet music in the Digital Tradition (here). I find it works well enough, even though it's slightly bare-bones and you may find that adding a few mando-specific decorations spices it up a bit.

Martin

----------


## Dan Adams

Martin and Alan, I would love to take credit for that great version of Ashgrove, but that is credited to MikeB. #It is a nice version. #I would also very intrested in a tef.file of the piece. #Please give Mike his due and just praise!

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Thanks, plinker, but not much praise is due. #I found a midi of Ashgrove online somewhere, sorted out the various parts and learned them, one at a time. #None are difficult. 

My buddy and I usually #play it as a duet, wishing we had a third mando. #So, I finally got around to recording this version. #I would have posted the tab here, but I didn't write the harmony parts. #My tab is in Melody Assistant. #I could probably get a midi together of all three parts, if someone wanted it.

Benig, #I'm doing what you advised: s l o w i n g down, loosening my grip on the pick, and then trying to get into the tune. #Oh, and the metronome, the %@$!!* metronome. #I love it. #

----------


## harwilli55

MikeB, 

Knocked my socks off with that Ash Grove. We have played that tune at some historic fesitvals, but after hearing your version, I know we do not give it justice. I would definetly be interested in the midi. Let me know what to do and I will do it!!!!

Harlan

----------


## sandcastlefaith

I don't mean to sound ignorant, but I've just ignored this long enough. How do I get on the yahoo groups or whatever so I can listen to all of these songs!?!?

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Harlan, thank you SO much! Once again, I have to say this forum is so good for the soul. Each part of Ashgrove is a piece of cake. Just play them and put them together and you sound like you know something.  

(I'll email you the separate parts and the whole thing from you website. I just cleaned them up for Alan....)

----------


## Coy Wylie

> I don't mean to sound ignorant, but I've just ignored this long enough. #How do I get on the yahoo groups or whatever so I can listen to all of these songs!?!?


Just go here and sign up. 

You can listen to all the tunes without signing up I believe. But when you sign up you will be able to upload your recordings and share the love. 

PM Craig for more info.

----------


## sandcastlefaith

Sweet!

----------


## craig

sorry all. don't know if you've been trying to listen to "dasspunk's" version of "little maggie", but i had screwed up the link. it's up and working now! enjoy!!

craig

----------


## Mike Buesseler

I've said several times how much I appreciate this forum (and this SITE!!). I have really enjoyed listening to people like me (amateurs, to put it kindly) playing their stuff, at their own speed, in their own style.

I thought it might be a useful exercise to discuss (or declare, if no one else pipes up) what might be learned from this.

I liked nearly every tune I've listened to--and I think I got them all. But some stand out from the others, to my ear. When I thought about it for awhile, I decided it really came down to Timing and Tone, for me.  If either of those things was good in the tune, it had something extra going for it. If it had both, I consider it a HIT. 

So, this forum has helped me focus on what I most want to improve--Timing and Tone, the two Ts, I guess. 

Any other thoughts? (while I get back to my metronome and sanding my picks a little smoother....  )

----------


## mando bandage

> God made me a mandolin player, and when I play, I feel his pleasure.


Amen, brother!

R

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Oh gosh, reading that I nearly regret that I uploaded my song!!!!!!! Anyway, my timing or tone may not be great, but I certainly enjoyed singing and playing. Go and listen to "I'll fly away". (that's not copyrighted, is it? if so, just delete it)

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Now, cut that out, Bluegrasstjej! # #You know that wasn't why I posted that! # Craig hasn't got to your tune yet, but the last thing I intended was to discourage anyone from putting stuff up. #

In fact, on another thread, someone was complaining of being in one of those 'ruts' or plateaus we all get in. # I suggested she (I think) come over here and get inspired. #That's what listening to the music here has done for me. 

So, keep 'em coming!

----------


## craig

bluegrasstjej,

nothing to be shy about! i really admire anyone that has the courage to sing a tune. are you sure you aren't from kentucky, cuz you've got a nice southern twang to your singing (and, i mean that in the nicest way). good job with that song. it's a simple song (not easy) and you kept it that way. i'll always like that one!

thanks!!

craig

----------


## craig

MikeB, you're right on with your remarks about Tone and 
Timing. #being someone that doesn't practice timing much, i find it pretty challenging to focus on but well worth it. #more through listening to one horrible recording of myself after another, i've certainly learned i need to work on that more. #now, the tone thing, i'm not even sure where to begin with that. #it's so complex and includes so many variables. #how do you intend to improve your tone? #what words does one even use to describe tone?

craig

----------


## Martin Jonas

> now, the tone thing, i'm not even sure where to begin with that. #it's so complex and includes so many variables. #how do you intend to improve your tone? #what words does one even use to describe tone?


Tone is certainly tricky. What I found useful is to experiment extensively with plectrums and strings, but more importantly with pick grip and picking position. It's very instructive to play a tremolo on a single note and slowly go up and down the string, starting close to the bridge and shifting toward the 15th fret or so. The tone changes dramatically as you do, and you can then decide what tone is best for which context.

Pick grip has a big impact as well. The Thile DVD is very good on grip, although of course everybody has to find out for themselves which grip works best for them. It certainly made me appreciate the importance of a loose grip for tone. The harder the pick, the looser I have to hold it to get a good tone. I find a nylon pick is quite forgiving, but if I nail the grip, I get a better tone with a harder Wegen pick (as it happens, I *didn't* nail it when I recorded Sally Goodin, which is why it sounds a bit pinched).

Simon Mayor talks about grip in his "Mastering The Mandolin" tutor. He encourages experimentation, but is very firm in saying that you must grip the pick very close to the tip. In fact, he says that you should not leave more than a millimetre between the tip of the pick and your finger, but that can't possibly be right: I can't see how you can cleanly strike the strings with so little of the pick showing. Still, I think the general idea is right: the pick should be supported by the fingers close to where is strikes the strings to give better control, but held loosely so that it can move around in the hand. My fingers are about two to three millimetres from the strings when I hit them and that feels comfortable.

Of course all of the above should be taken with a grain of salt: I'm certainly not yet where I want to be in terms of tone, so who am I to talk.

Martin

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Whew! #Does that answer your question, Craig?!? #It sure answered a lot of mine. #Thank you, Martin, on behalf of everybody here!!  #That post should go into the archives! #Seriously good stuff. #I'm copying it for my files, I can tell you that!

I read that "one millimeter" comment from S. Mayor, also. #Can't be. #I think it's his sense of humor coming through. #Remember him also saying red picks are louder than black ones? #Keep it choked up short, is his point. #(And one I could improve upon.) #How do you keep from brushing your thumb and index on the strings? #My thumb gets black when I hold the pick "short" like that.

In fact, right now, I'm a mess. #I just bought a new mandolin (Collings MF). #Fabulous, but SO much different than my last mando. #Then I put T-I strings on it (looking for that _tone_.) #I'm rotating through about 10 picks, none of which sound quite right all the time. #On top of that, I'm trying to make the transition (finally) to not resting my pinkie on the top. #Cripes, I might as well have taken up playing the accordian! #Nothing feels familiar. #I'm feeling like I'm wandering around a strange neighborhood. #I'm counting on all these changes being good ones (that this is a GOOD new neighborhood) and that things will come together soon (please!). # 

Then Benignus comes along with one of his tunes, and I wonder if I'll EVER be that smooth and get such good tone. Probably not. #And he's one of US! (actually, I suspect he might be a big star spying on us...)

----------


## Coy Wylie

Hey Mike, I just listened to your "Plastic Jesus." That comes from the film "Cool Hand Luke" doesn't it? I remember getting a laugh out of that when I first saw the movie as a kid. Good vocals there. You sound a lot better than Paul Newman.

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Well, bless my soul, Willard, what kind words! Everyone sounds better than Paul Newman, btw. 

That song was in the movie. Harlan W. sent me a bunch of information about PJ--authors, history, some more verses. I first heard Leo Kottke do the tune in the 60s--we went to college together--and loved it then.

Thanks, you made my day!

----------


## Coy Wylie

My favorite line that just surged up from somewhere in the dark recesses of my memory: "...she don't slip, she don't slide, cause my Mary's magnatized, riding on the dashboard of my car."

----------


## Mike Buesseler

LOL! You should hear some of the other 50 or so verses! They go on and on like that!

Mike

----------


## craig

check out the latest misc musing from Plinker8! i'd never heard this song before. great tune! he does a real fine job with it, too. i like how you pick up the pace. very cool! the cross-picking on the bass strings in the second half sounds great, too.

thanks dan!

craig

----------


## Harrmob

Craig- The "Done Gone" must be "done gone" because it won't download (couldn't resist a good pun), or at least I could not get it to download.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Dasspunk,
Great job with Little Maggie! Awesome!

Where were *you* when your co-worker came up here to jam, eh?

 - Benignus

----------


## Harrmob

Dasspunk, that IS good stuff, total jam. I dig it.

----------


## Brian Ray

Thank'yins

Benignus, I ended up picking locally. Raincheck...

----------


## craig

Harrmob, #yeah, sorry about "done gone", i've done gone mad (  ). #i'm in the midst of exams so i've been a bit rushed when working on the site. #anyway, it's corrected (the site, that is--still got a week til i'm done with exams FOREVER). #please have a listen because it's good stuff! #really like this song!

craig

----------


## Martin Jonas

I've just added a couple more musings that I recorded this evening. I had planned to record a Celtic triple crown: one each from Ireland, Scotland and Wales. The Scottish one didn't quite sound right (Farewell To Whisky) and I may have another go at that, as I like that tune a lot and want to do it some sort of justice. The ones that I did upload are Lord Inchiquin (for Ireland) and Gower Wassail (for Wales). As always, comments are more than welcome!

Martin

----------


## harwilli55

martin,

I just listened to both of your recordings. What a beautiful tone you have, I am very jealous. I liked both recordings very much. Nice even tempo, clear structured notes, clean picking. You got it going on !!! Finish your trilogy !!!!

Harlan

----------


## craig

Harrmob,

Loving your latest addition! I think I told you this before, but that Weber Bitteroot has a real nice sound. I know Dawg would bark that it's the musician and not the mando, and i'm sure he's right, but you've got such mellow, woody sounds comin' outta that thing.

It's been a long exhausting day and I slept pretty poor last night. This is just the tune to chill out to and hopefully drift into a blissful sleep.

cheers!

craig

----------


## Martin Jonas

Harlan,

Thanks for your kind comments. I have just uploaded a third MP3, to complete the set. This one is actually a medley of three short laments: The Boy's Lament For His Dragon/Farewell To Whisky/Drive The Cold Winter Away. The first tune is better known as "The 72nd's Farewell To Aberdeen", but apparently the title I use is the original one and I like it better. It's a 2/4 pipe march; a quintessentially Scottish tune. The second one was written by the famous Scottish fiddler Neil Gow in 1799 as a lament, although it's also often palyed as a reel or a polka. The last one is a long-time favourite of mine: an Irish Christmas/winter tune (somewhat out of season, but seemed to go with the mood).

The recording came out of practising tonight: I thought the mando was opening up nicely and I was hitting a decent tone, so I turned on the computer to record the "missing" Scottish tune in my Celtic trio. I liked the tone I got and recorded two more tunes to go with it. They're all really easy tunes, so I got them all recorded and uploaded in 20 minutes or so.

I'm a bit nervous about the two Scottish tunes: I've learned them from the sheet music and have never heard anybody else play them, not even a MIDI file, so I may have completely misunderstood the essence of the tunes. What's more, while I've been playing Farewell To Whisky for a few weeks now, I've only learned the pipe march tonight, about an hour before recording. I've tagged Drive The Cold Winter Away on at the end as a comfort tune: this one I know very well, one of the first tunes I figured out when I took up the mando.

After all these slow tunes, I think I need to play something up-tempo now...

Martin

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Martin, your playing reminds me why we amateurs should keep playing. #There was something so soothing about your medley. #Just you, steady, precisely. #Very nice. #Very, VERY nice, in fact.

----------


## Harrmob

Thanks Craig on the Weber comments, I love it also. Night Night Time is an original instrumental that sort of tells a tale of rocking a sleepy, babbling baby to sleep. I have three kids (8, 5, 2) and it seems like it took forever to rock and sing them to sleep. I CAN'T sing so if you can imagine that, it is sort of what I had in mind when I came up with it. Have great vacation...

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Harrmob, it sounds great!!!!!!!!!!


Martin, your medley is very nice, I love medleys and I've always thought it's really difficult to play them (still haven't learned them smoothly).

----------


## Martin Jonas

> Martin, your medley is very nice, I love medleys and I've always thought it's really difficult to play them (still haven't learned them smoothly).


Thanks, but I have to admit I cheated -- the three tunes were recorded separately and I've stitched them together. I also find medleys difficult to play in real time; I need a few seconds of silence to gear myself up for the next tune and trying to jump seamlessly from one to another is too much of a mental jerk.

Martin

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

I have the same problem. I need a few breaths to get ready for the next tune. Thanks for the tip by the way, haven't thought of that I can cut and paste to make a medley!  I've done that a lot for other things (intros and breaks and such) but not for medleys. Cool!

----------


## harwilli55

Martinjonas, 

I wish I had your tone, just incredibly clear, clean, and full. I really liked all three melodies and thought that you were so very consistent and as was said, soothing. Very very nice. I enjoy them tremendously!!!!

Harmob, 

Thanks for Night Night Time, what an incredible use of tremolo. Listening to bluegrass, it is easy to forget the range of emotionality and depth that a mandolin has. You brought that out beautifully. I am in awe!!! 


Ken12230, 

Superfast, super good version of Cherokee Shuffle!!! It ended too quick and I was ready for more  Great stuff!!!


Harlan

----------


## Harrmob

Thanks Harlan. #It's nice to come up with an original that actually sounds like a song!  

Uncle Ken- great version of the Shuffle, smooth and good tone, I enjoyed that.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Uncle Ken, your version's just the best! It really sounds professional! I don't even know how to create that chord-like sound (the same sound as in Dan Tyminski's Man of constant sorrow, the intro, I love it).

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Uncle Ken, LOVE your Cherokee Shuffle!!!  The guitar sounds like somebody playing barre chords--that right? Perfect, in any case. Man, there are some PLAYERS around here!

----------


## craig

mandoanon1, great version of this song! you all HAVE to check this out! some beautiful tremolos in this. great, great, great!

hey did you do the guitar, too?

sure sounds like you've been playing this song a long time. so smoooooooooooooooth.

just wish it was a bit longer, but i guess that's what "loop" is for 

thanks for posting this one.

cheers,

craig

----------


## mandoanon

Thanks for the kind words Craig. Yeah, I did the guitar and mando backup on that. I have played quitar for quite a while and the mando about 18 months. I have benn 'slacking' quite a bit but this cafe and project has got me Rejuvinated! Thanks again.

Mandoanon - working the 12 step program to MAS recovery...

----------


## craig

mandoanon,

i see that's your first post, so welcome to the Cafe! you'll find this place to be a great resource all around. but, more importantly it's a group of genuinely nice, supportive and funny people.

you've definitely got some talent if you've only been playing for 18 months. keep it up and we look forward to hearing some more of your recordings!

cheers,

craig

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Very well done, Mandoanon!!!!!!!! Wow, when I listen to you I hang my head in shame for what I sound like after 7 years. It's true that in periods I haven't practiced much, or nothing, because of a too busy life (mostly because of studies), but anyway!!!!!!!! I agree with you, this site and the project has given my mandolin picking new life too. Now it's actually FUN to play again, I have a goal.

I just found something on Misc Musings I haven't seen before. Jeff shuniak playing a Greek (I think) tune, named Thalasskai Mou. If you haven't heard it, you just have to go and listen to it NOW!! It's wonderful (and gives me the same feeling as above)!!! It gives me a feeling I haven't had since I heard Riccardo Tesi at the folk music festival in 2001, the feeling of sitting somewhere at a restaurant by the Mediterranean in the summer. Wonderful, wonderful!!!

----------


## jeffshuniak

I 'll post something else # s-o-m-e-d-a-y. #thanks for the nice things you said. I m not really that good as a mandolinist, but I know where all the notes I want are. my speed and technique stink.. practise practise practise.

----------


## mandoanon

That song Thalasskai Mou is awesome. I dont know what kind of rhythm is going on there but it makes me want to move. That's some mighty fine pickin indeed. Im not too good at counting but it seemed like 5/8 time or something like that. Impressive recording quality also. Cheers

----------


## harwilli55

mandoanon,

If you keep playing like that, you will lose any anonymity quickly  

Wow, that is music to play on a evening after the sun has gone down, sitting at the table with a pretty woman under the candlelight and a glass of fine wine!!!! 

Do more!!! Post more!!!

Harlan

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

> I 'll post something else # s-o-m-e-d-a-y. #thanks for the nice things you said. I m not really that good as a mandolinist, but I know where all the notes I want are. my speed and technique stink.. practise practise practise.


Jeff, don't be too shy!!! You sound great on that recording. Of course we all need to practice more, but your technique does NOT stink.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

I listened to a tune from the Misc Musings that I have downloaded a long time ago but not listened to much. It's gone from the page now but it was someone named llcocodrico who played Arkansas Traveler. Just wanted to say that I loved it!!

----------


## mandoanon

Bluegrasstjej - I really like that song with the whistle on it. When ever I hear that sound combined with mandolin or other traditional type stringed instruments, it makes me feell like I am time travelling or something- hard to explain. I think there must be some old time roots in my bloodline that are excited with that whistle! Where can I find one of those and learn how to play?

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

I guess you can go to any music shop and ask for a tin whistle. They come in different keys, the D whistle is the most common one. I think the F whistle is easier to play, though, since it's smaller and I'm not used to playing wind instruments. You need to blow harder in a bigger whistle. 
Every whistle can only play a certain number of keys. Which one you choose to begin with it's whatever you prefer. The D whistle is the best one if you want to play Irish music at sessions, I think, since it takes the most common keys in Irish tunes (D, G and A).
There are extremely cheap ones (I bought my D whistle in Ireland for 3 pounds) and extremely expensive ones. Maybe buy a cheap one to try, and then move on to the more expensive ones if you want to do it seriously. I play the whistle just for fun. Would like to learn it properly some day but now I just want to concentrate on mandolin and fiddle.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

The files section is busy.. :Frown:  I see Harrmbob uploaded something and I can't listen to it. I guess everyone wants to listen to it right now!!!

I finally had the courage (always more confidence after the cyber jam!!!), or whatever I can call it, to upload my "Soldier's joy". It's a very neat version I found in an Irish tune book. I'm not completely satisfied with the timing, but I just got lost when I used the click track. Hope you can stand my speeding up and slowing down, and enjoy the tune anyway. I may come up with a better version later after more practice. I would like to add some hammer-ons too, that would make the picking smoother.

----------


## Brian Ray

I was sitting around the house (a bit hung over) and discovered an interesting equation...

Time + mandolin + camcorder + Mac == mandolin videos....

----------


## Don Christy

dasspunk,
great videos. you must have played guitar before you picked up the mando a year ago. your playing is great and you look very natural and comfortable playing. You've inspired me to start working on a waltz to improve my temelo.
Don

----------


## Don Christy

dasspunk, i was wondering if you could share the tab for the lonesome moonlight waltz?
Don

----------


## Brian Ray

Don,

I learned it by ear/eye from the Doc and Dawg live DVD so I don't have any tab for it. And yes, I played guitar for many years, so I brought many things with me to the mandolin (right hand especially). I'll tell you though, it still takes a LOT of work... but I'm completely obsessed...

----------


## Martin Jonas

Speaking of waltzes, I have been working on "A Midwinter's Waltz" by The Boys Of The Lough (tab is at Co-Mando), which is lovely to play. I've recorded a version with some soft strummed harmony chords dubbed over. It sounds rather nice, I think, and I may upload it to the Misc folder. Only problem is that towards the end, I mess up the timing of the harmony while I play "hunt the minor chord". I may re-record it, or I may upload it as is, we'll see.

Martin

----------


## Martin Jonas

I've just uploaded another medley to the Yahoo Group. I recorded this on the weekend and it's a medley of the tunes of five German walking/drinking songs, which I have given the collective name "Wanderlust":

Im Frühtau zu Berge
Das Blatt wendet sich (Meister und Geselle)
Papst und Sultan
Lustig, lustig, ihr lieben Brüder
Hab mein Wagen voll geladen

These are all quite lively tunes, played at a fairly brisk tempo (faster than you would sing them) on solo mandolin. The first and last are pretty well-known, the other three are a bit more obscure. The first one, in fact, is actually a Swedish tune (so Susanne might know it), but it was brought to Germany over a century ago and may well have no great similarity anymore to the Swedish original.

I have prepared a second medley of six more German folk songs, this time of the more brooding dark type (great fun to play!) as the counterpart to this rather jolly medley, but I haven't recorded it yet.

Seeing that the Yahoo Group is getting full, I will hold off uploading my recording of Midwinter's Waltz and the second German medley for the time being so that I don't block the group for those who want to upload Cattle In The Cane (much more important than the Misc Musings!).

Martin

----------


## Brian Ray

Aso, sehr gut! 

Wenn Sie langsam sprechen, kann ich Sie besser verstehen...

----------


## Martin Jonas

OK, OK, here's some synopsis of the songs:

1) Im Frühtau zu Berge (Into the mountains in the early dew): a somewhat overused and over-romantic alpine/Nordic hillwalking song, but a nice lively tune.

2) Das Blatt wendet sich (The situation is turning): A bawdy song about oppressed itinerant craftsmen (Gesellen) getting their revenge on the mean master craftsman (Meister).

3) Papst und Sultan (Pope and Sultan): Another bawdy song, in which the singer compares the lot of the pope (lots of wine, but no women) with that of the sultan (lots of women, but no wine) and comes to the conclusion that he himself is luckier than both (plenty of booze at the inn, and comely wenches).

4) Lustig, lustig, ihr lieben Brüder (Merry, merry, dear brethren): A song of the itinerant craftsmen, complaining about the (bad) experiences they've had in the various places they've tried to find work before getting around to the universal theme of boozy comradeship.

5) Hab mein Wagen voll geladen (I've got my cart fully-laden): A fairly insipid song of a cartsman who's fed up with ferrying complaning old crones and lamenting old men to market and decides to stick with young girls instead.

Martin

----------


## levin4now

g-smolt.

Awesome job on ozzie n max. I love that song! Great job. A real pleasure to hear tonight. (Dialup - so i chose one song for downloading tonight...)

Did you figure it out or do you have tab/notation?

----------


## craig

> I've just uploaded another medley to the Yahoo Group. #I recorded this on the weekend and it's a medley of the tunes of five German walking/drinking songs, which I have given the collective name "Wanderlust":
> 
> Im Frühtau zu Berge
> Das Blatt wendet sich (Meister und Geselle)
> Papst und Sultan
> Lustig, lustig, ihr lieben Brüder
> Hab mein Wagen voll geladen . . . .


martin,

i accidentally deleted your tune instead of downloading it! sorry. could you post it up at Yahoo!Groups again so i can move it to the MP page?

thanks

craig

----------


## G_Smolt

Hey Alan-
Thanks for the praise...I sussed that one out by ear, which is my usual method. 

I wish I had better recording gear...The headset mic on my phone isn't the most Hi-Fi way to do things

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

I use a headset too. I wish I had a better mic, but I don't know what kind of mic I should have. Probably I'll get one later when I've got more info. I tried a usual mic (that kind you use on stage) but it didn't work at all, the recording got too little volume. Anyway, I'll do a research about it.

----------


## levin4now

I wasn't going to mention this but I DID submit my version of Dixie Hoedown, but it is neither on the yahoo or project sites. Perhaps it's "Sittin' [t]here in Limbo"? Craig? (No pressure, I understand you are busy, but I just want to make sure it's somewhere...)

Alan

----------


## craig

alan,

you're up and running! sorry about the delay. great job on Dixie Burndown.

craig

----------


## levin4now

craig,

thanks for putting it up - i had had some trouble uploading it for a few nights, so i thought "maybe i never actually got it uploaded....listening to some SWEEEET Fisher's Hornpipe versions right now!

----------


## Martin Jonas

Craig,

I've just come back from a much-needed holiday and have re-uploaded the "Wanderlust" medley to the Misc folder on Yahoo. Of course, now that I've listened to it again, I hear lots of places where the timing stinks, so I think I'll have to re-do it at some stage anyway...

Martin

----------


## craig

martin,

hope you had nice holiday which inspired more original recordings! i'm downloading your "wanderlust" recording now. should be done in 30 minutes  will try to get it up on the MP page tonight.

craig

----------


## craig

cam,

i finally found time to have a listen to your version of st.anne's reel. where did you have to put the capo to make your guitar sound like a mandolin  ? guess you have taken to this mando-mania a bit, eh? great job with this tune! that mando sounds pretty darn good for a beginner model (as i believe you described it). i presume you did your own back-up on this, too? would love to hear you flatpicking it on the dreadnought, too . . .

thanks!

craig

----------


## cam

Hi Craig
I capoed the guitar up at 7th fret for a light chimey sound that combines nicely with the mando. I payed 600 Euros for my mando and I'm pretty happy with it. How's your new home getting on?

----------


## craig

cam,

i was trying to be funny by implying that you weren't playing a mandolin at all, but rather your guitar disguised as a mando by capoing it. dry sense of humor, i know.

the house is great, thanks for asking. move in at the end of july. it's nestled on 3 acres surrounded by forest on three sides with a nice south view of the valley. not bad for a first home.

y'all will have to come by sometime for a BBQ and some pickin'  on the deck!

craig

----------


## Martin Jonas

I've just uploaded another musing to the Yahoo Group. I've been playing around a lot with Scottish tunes in strange rhythms lately and I've also been infatuated with my newly-acquired Ceccherini bowlback, so this track combines both by including two tunes written by James Scott Skinner (1843-1927): Dargai (a pibroch, very slow and very peculiar -- that's not just my playing, I hope...) and McKenzie Hay (a strathspey, which keeps shifting rhythm all the time, occasionally dropping into bouts of jig). Recorded on the Ceccherini, although the microphone doesn't do justice to the tone. To my ear, it sound more sparkling in real life.

Martin

----------


## Mark Normand

I took a shot and uploading a musing.

One of the first simple tunes I learned right after I got my first mando couple of years ago. It was a great kick for me then, I still love to play it. Great for beginners. Its in the key of D, and I backed it with guitar.
Hope you enjoy it.

I need to listen to all these other musings, kind of overlooked them lately.

----------


## craig

mark,

nice driving rhythm on this song. also, you done a great job blending the guitar. it really compliments your mando playing perfectly on this tune. wonderful sound!

cheers,

craig

----------


## craig

sjusk,

thanks for the CMB recording! love it!! where you from? you've certainly got a solid grasp on that "bluegrass" sound!

happy pickin',

craig

----------


## sjusk

Craig,
congratulations with your new home!

Thanks for your kind words about my CMB. 
You ask where I´m from, and it´s as far as Denmark. Your remark about the bluegrass sound makes me glad - I guess 90% of the population over here have never heard of bluegras, and when a "person from over there" finds it a bit "grassy"......well...wow!
That´s one of the reasons the Mandolin Project is such a great site, giving us "poor far-away-from-bluegrass people" a chance to meet other "grassy" people.

Thanks,
Søren

----------


## craig

fiddlegit,

i love ashokan farewell! a fiddling friend introduced me to this song when i first started playing mando. it's the first song i ever memorized. still play it everytime i pick up the mando. thanks for sharing your version. i'll have a listen soon . . .

craig

----------


## fiddlegit

> fiddlegit,
> i love ashokan farewell! ##thanks for sharing your version. #i'll have a listen soon . . .
> 
> craig


Craig, I'd reserve any thanks till after you've heard it.

----------


## sjusk

Roger, that was so neat! A gentle song with a touch of sadness - I liked that.

I am not really familiar with the tune, allthough I am familiar with the title, but I am not sure I´ll ever work with it on the mandolin - it seems to me to be so much a fiddle-piece. (Which I only discovered after hearing your version)

I sense you have a lot of feel involved here - beautiful

Søren / sjusk

----------


## fiddlegit

Thanks Søren, glad you enjoyed it.

You are right that it really is a tune for the fiddle, but I would think the mandolin could bring something good to it, specially with a bit of tremolo. I would love to hear someone try it.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Sjusk!!! 
Well done! Very well done with that reel with the bodhrán! you are very talented!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## craig

sjusk,

love the bodhran in your Anne Marie reel! is that you? i lived in ireland 1999-2004 and sure miss my irish music. thanks for taking me back. the song has great rhythm and it's nice to hear the mandolin carrying the song for a change. in the 5 years i spent in ireland, i only saw the mandolin being played once at a gig or jam session. pity.

nice work, pal.

seems like this song would lend itself to triplets thrown in hear and there, too.

i'm gonna learn this song . . .

craig

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

You certainly didn't live in Cork, Craig!!!! There you'll find lots of mandolins at the sessions, at least at An Spailpín Fánac.

----------


## sjusk

Craig, I find myself in between Bluegrass and Celtic, but I don´t see that as a problem - via the oldtime mountain music the Celtic roots often show in Bluegrass, don´t they?
I built my bodhrán several years ago, the shape is not exactly 100% circular (ha!) but it works. I´ve used it at a few gigs.
I´ve been to Ireland a couple of times, and I didn´t see many mandolins there either, but I enjoyed a lot of great music. Everybody just seem to be born with an instrument in Ireland. 
Where did you live in Ireland by the way?

Susanne, I´m looking to see if Fisher´s Hornpipe should be hidden somewhere in my mandolin, and your version is a very good example to learn from and get to know the tune. It´s clean and steady, and every note rings out. I know I have to work with clarity when I fret the mando. Nice piece.

I just received new strings in the mail this morning, d´Addario J74, and I´m anxious to put them on and see how they work.

Søren / sjusk

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Thanks Sjusk, I got my version from the mandolin picker's fakebook, it's a nice and simple version.
Where in Ireland have you been? I lived in Cork 4 months in 1999, visited Killarney shortly and this fall I'm going to Ennis (will probably visit some places around too), I'm visiting the trad music festival there. I play a good deal of Celtic music as well, I just love it. After this weekend I'll start practicing more on the Irish tunes and will probably post some on the misc musings. I've finally found a recording software that I'm satisfied with.

----------


## sjusk

Hej tjej.
Looking forward to hear some of your Irish tunes in the Musings. I haven´t heard many reels and hornpipes played on the mandolin, apart from those I mess up myself. A lot of it is fiddle-music, but my philosophy is: can it be done on a fiddle, it can also be done on a mandolin. 

Lucky you, going back to Ireland! I´ve been many places in Ireland, from Donegal to Kilkenny, Galway to Dublin, but never in the very South and South-West, Cork and Killarney as it is. I´ve been to Ennis a couple of times though, but not when they had their festival. I came through Newport once, and they had a festival, but honestly: it seems like they got music festivals going on all year! Just walk into a pub - and there you are. County Clare is full of musicians - Miltown Mallbay on the coast is a centre!
I guess you´re bringing your mandolin, adding a few Swedish tones to the wild Irish shebeens? At least, pick up a few good reels and share them with us, will you?

Roger (fiddlegit), do you ever go to Ireland to pick up some inspiration, or do you also have a vivid fiddle-tradition in your part of England? I once heard a bunch of tunes from Northumberland - they were pretty need!

Søren / sjusk

----------


## Martin Jonas

> Looking forward to hear some of your Irish tunes in the Musings. I haven´t heard many reels and hornpipes played on the mandolin, apart from those I mess up myself.


I've been playing a lot of hornpipes and strathspeys lately and I was thinking of recording a few this weekend. If they work out ok, I'll post a medley as a musing.

Martin

----------


## jimini_pickit

Watkinsthilefan,
 Awesome medley on the SaltCreek/RedHairedBoy/BigMon!! I enjoyed listening to it flow from tune to tune, then thought "If I were to do it, on the last verse, I think I'd mix and match the A- and B- parts" and right about then...there you are doing it! Wonderful arrangement, and nice, clean tones...looking forward to future offerings from you &lt;g&gt;!

 Happy Pickin'
  Jim

----------


## mandomayer

watkinsthilefan - alright!! Just listened to your Red Haired Salty Big Mon, and it brought a smile to my face. Fun listening, and you have a feeling of joy and lightness in your playing.

I'm going to go learn Big Mon today... thanks for the inspiration...

- mandomayer

----------


## Martin Jonas

I've just added a medley of hornpipes: The Ruby and Dermot Grogan's Hornpipe, both played on the bowlback. I've been meaning to record them for a couple of weeks: they make a natural medley (this time really played as one, not patched in Audacity) and Dermot Grogan's, in particular, is just so much fun to play!

Martin

----------


## sjusk

Martin, you finally got around to upload some hornpipes. Great! 
You and I had a little private correspondense about it a few weeks ago, and I´ve been looking forward to hear your hornpipes. You do nice and clean notes, and you "tell the story" very decent. Going from The Ruby to Dermott Grogan works so fine, and especially Grogan turned me on. I´m going to have a look at it and see if I can do that - lovely tune, and lovely performed.
Do upload more of that stuff, will you?

Søren

----------


## Martin Jonas

Thanks for the kind comments, Søren, much appreciated! I had an abortive go a couple of weeks ago, but didn't post it -- somehow the feeling wasn't there. I'm reasonably happy with the way that Dermot Grogan's worked out, and with the transition, which just seemed to flow naturally across. I struggled to get the right feel for The Ruby. In practice, I seem to be doing a lot better, but when you press "record" is when you realise just how often you just play on from bum note or little hang-ups that you wouldn't want on a recording. So, The Ruby starts out at a bit too plodding a pace in the A part and only starts to pick up the hornpipe bounce in the B part. Still, I thought I'd better get it out of my system.

Martin

----------


## craig

mando4pickin,

really enjoyed your version of I'll Fly Away. you've got a clawhammer banjo feel to you playing. you've got good, clear melody and rhythm at the same time. what did you use for sheet music? or did you? it would be great if you could pass it on . . .

craig

----------


## fiddlegit

I usually practice with backing tracks, midi files or the metronome, and have realised how much I've come to depend on it. I love to hear solo fiddle so I've been practicing playing without any accompaniment, and I've recently uploaded a couple of efforts to the Miscellaneous Musings file. Any feedback would be appreciated.

----------

